# picture Thread



## senne (May 27, 2003)




----------



## senne (May 29, 2003)

ohyes: post pictures too!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 31, 2003)

Took it myself


----------



## ksv (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, great color and focus! 
You may want to adjust white balance a little


----------



## MDLarson (May 31, 2003)




----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2003)

people should just put interesting pictures in the gallery, i think that's what it was intended for 
it serves this purpose better too : plus nobody even uses it!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 31, 2003)

What fun would it be to use something as it was intended? 

Besides, browsing the gallery is boring


----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2003)

browsing the gallery is fun!  c'mon, its better then a thread with pictures that should be in the gallery in it :b
...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2003)

Another photo taken by me.  Took it when I was in NYC, wish I could have had time to take more pics of the building, but we were on a bus at a stop light.  

Give it the corny title "Urban Reflection"



P.S. Everyone needs to post some pics


----------

